# Colors!



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

So.. I cant decide but I need to get new show stuff.. atleast im pretty much done growing.. and I want your opinions on what colors would look good on my two horses  Theres Rio the bay and Velvet the sorrel and white paint. i dont like orange, yellow, or pink but i like all the rest of the colors of the rainbow. i use rio in reining and english and speed events and velvet in all other western events. 


















thanks


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

purple would look good on Rio, maybe light blue for Velvet? Bay's look good in any strong, bright colors, or "jewel tones" I think a dark purple would stand out nicely. I have purple stuff for my bay mare (+ mom's bay gelding) and they both look great in it. I ride in bright yellow mostly for my mare, but you don't like yellow =P

Velvet is a bit harder, because of the two colors. we have a similar looking horse at our barn and someone dressed him up in baby blue and it looked really nice. If not baby blue, then pick a color to compliment both of his colors.

I don't know much about western showing, but in english your mostly expected to use white. Unless you show jump, in which case go for some color! Which english discipline are you doing?

hope this helps =)


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

in english im just doing hunter jumper and just local shows but ive got my show clothes for that. thanks i think purple would great on mr rio


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

dark blue would go well on velvet, not just baby blue if you don't like that color. Other than that i can't think of anything else for velvet, sorry =P


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe hunter green and a purpple and i have the same halter that is on velvet


----------

